# Bello gets some stimulation from Daisy the Boxer!!



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

My sons friend wanted to socialize his 6 month old Boxer, Daisy. So i said Bello will be all the stimulation she needs!! They played for hours and were really great togehter after the first greeting was over. Bello toppled her for the 1st 15 minutes and then he calmed down and she started with him!!

I was proud of Bello in the way he adjusted his rough housing ways and even submitted a bit to Daisy. She is a real cutie!!! (And Him to of course!!)

The initial greeting



























Hey there little girl, whatcha think ya doin there!









MORE BELOW.............................................................


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Zoomies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




































MORE BELOW..............................................


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Now in the house




































Thats all folks!!!!!!!


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Bello looks like he had a Blast and while Daisy looked a bit nervous at first she obviously enjoyed having a Big Handsome Man Like Bello Chasing her!!!


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

This thread was not nearly as naughty as the title made it sound.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Fillebelle.. ROFL.

Daisy is so cute. I really think I want a brindle boxer for my next dog. I've got a few years to do some research and decide.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Deron_dog said:


> Bello looks like he had a Blast and while Daisy looked a bit nervous at first she obviously enjoyed having a Big Handsome Man Like Bello Chasing her!!!


She was very nervous at first but witin an hour she was being a pest and then Bello couldn't find a safe haven!!! It was hilarious!


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

LMAO! How funny, but I'm sure Bello loved it wether he pretended to hate it or not! LOL


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

FilleBelle said:


> This thread was not nearly as naughty as the title made it sound.


I have to say i didn't even think of that till you said something!! So of course i had to re-read it and your dirty little mind is correct!!!


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

pittsabowawa said:


> Fillebelle.. ROFL.
> 
> Daisy is so cute. I really think I want a brindle boxer for my next dog. I've got a few years to do some research and decide.


I have to say pitts, i fell in love with her. she was alot like Bello in the fact that she cuddled, and put her head on my leg and was so sweet and gentle(for a boxer!) that it shocked me. i loved having her over and will probably do it again soon.

why wait a few years??????????


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Deron_dog said:


> LMAO! How funny, but I'm sure Bello loved it wether he pretended to hate it or not! LOL


Oh he did. He really is much better these days with other dogs than he used to be. Usually after a 15 minute wired session he adjusts well. HMMMM, maybe he needs a pal!!!!!


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

jcd said:


> Oh he did. He really is much better these days with other dogs than he used to be. Usually after a 15 minute wired session he adjusts well. HMMMM, maybe he needs a pal!!!!!


Uh oh...this sounds dangerous


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Dangerous or Not, I say we find Bello a pretty little sister to play with!! XD J/K Bello.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

jcd said:


> I have to say pitts, i fell in love with her. she was alot like Bello in the fact that she cuddled, and put her head on my leg and was so sweet and gentle(for a boxer!) that it shocked me. i loved having her over and will probably do it again soon.
> 
> why wait a few years??????????


LOL.. well first I have to get a job.. then an apartment.. then figure out what breed I want... then find a rescue or breeder (depending on whether I want a puppy or older dog).

I'm torn between Boxer, Olde English Bulldogge (which I'd have to get from a breeder bc they're rare), French Bulldog, and maybe even a GSP.. but I really haven't done much research on those breeds at all. There are like 20 other breeds I also am looking into but thats my "short list".

For all I know I could end up with another mutt and be perfectly happy.. I just have to see what the future has in store.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

FilleBelle said:


> Uh oh...this sounds dangerous


If i could i would tommorrow! My wife doesn't want to. I think Bello would do just fine. I think it will be a spontaneous thing rather than a planned thing. if i see one at the right time just like i did with bello then who knows!!


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Deron_dog said:


> Dangerous or Not, I say we find Bello a pretty little sister to play with!! XD J/K Bello.


boy you guys are tough!! You would have me a litter if i left it up to you all!!


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

pittsabowawa said:


> LOL.. well first I have to get a job.. then an apartment.. then figure out what breed I want... then find a rescue or breeder (depending on whether I want a puppy or older dog).
> 
> I'm torn between Boxer, Olde English Bulldogge (which I'd have to get from a breeder bc they're rare), French Bulldog, and maybe even a GSP.. but I really haven't done much research on those breeds at all. There are like 20 other breeds I also am looking into but thats my "short list".
> 
> For all I know I could end up with another mutt and be perfectly happy.. I just have to see what the future has in store.


Well when the time is right you will know it! Just get an apartment that allows dogs. I am a landlord and i don't allow dogs in my buildings. Cats yes but no dogs so check before you sign. Most places won't.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Agreed with Bello Pitts, I'm a renter/Sorta lol, we do fix it stuff around the property to pay our rent, plus pay 600 every 6 months, its a pretty sweet deal. We searched close to a year for this place because NOBODY would let me have 2 dogs and a cat, that has sense we moved in been extended to three dogs and a cat, with a 4 dog being a prospective deffinit with in the next 6 months.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

jcd said:


> boy you guys are tough!! You would have me a litter if i left it up to you all!!



Awww...if I knew you wanted a Litter I would of sent you all of Kowalski's brother's and sisters for Christmas XD!!


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Oh believe me.. I won't be going anywhere that doesn't allow dogs (I already have Bella and I don't want her living at my parents forever). My friend lives in a complex that allows "non-aggressive" breeds (basically anything except pits and rottwielers) and I know they allow Boxers (stopped and talked to a guy who was walking his). 

I have to get a job first LOL (and one that pays enough for me to pay rent.. with roomies).


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Cute puppies!


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Deron_dog said:


> Awww...if I knew you wanted a Litter I would of sent you all of Kowalski's brother's and sisters for Christmas XD!!


very funny!!!


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

CoverTune said:


> Cute puppies!


thank you!


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

jcd said:


> very funny!!!




Whaaat there was only 10 of em Minus Kowalski, and i had 4 of em for 4 weeks, it was a Blast! /Sarcasam


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow - looks like they had fun!! Care to send some of that snow this way? And don't mind if you add Bello and Daisy into the mix, either 

Bello is looking gorgeous as always, and being such a good boy playing with the Boxer pup. Daisy is a pretty gal, too. I love Boxers, but think they may be a bit too "spazzy" for my tastes (at least, the ones I've met have been)!


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Deron_dog said:


> Whaaat there was only 10 of em Minus Kowalski, and i had 4 of em for 4 weeks, it was a Blast! /Sarcasam


Better you than me!!!!!!


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Equinox said:


> Wow - looks like they had fun!! Care to send some of that snow this way? And don't mind if you add Bello and Daisy into the mix, either
> 
> Bello is looking gorgeous as always, and being such a good boy playing with the Boxer pup. Daisy is a pretty gal, too. I love Boxers, but think they may be a bit too "spazzy" for my tastes (at least, the ones I've met have been)!


Well thanks for the compliments. This boxer from what is seen was very calm for a boxer. I was surprised to be honest . I was expecting major zoomies also but they were both great together and she was a sweetie pie!!

#2.........Why would you "want" snow!!!!!!!!!! I want heat!!!!


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

I'll take some snow too If ya don't mind  I've been sleeping with my windows open all week.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

jcd said:


> Better you than me!!!!!!



Awww it was so much fun though, 2 AM Feeding's 4 Am Feeding's 6 Am Feedings, 3 Am Poop Clean Up, 5 Am Poop Clean up, 7 Am Poop Clean up.....Screaming cause they were all in a crate together, Screaming cause someone pooped on someone, Screaming cause someone bit someone, Screaming cause they could scream.....

Lets see, oh yes. Chewing up Socks for fun, chewing up bills (Didn't really mind that, uh yes hello Electric Company I don't know how much my bill is this month...why? Oh one of my 4 5 week old Puppies ate it) Eating cat food, and pooping Water cause of the higher protien or something. Wiggling between the baby gate, getting stuck screaming and bringing the whole house down cause of it. Freaking Chad out with Screaming and getting bitten for it....

There's more I'm sure....It was fun really..really it was XD....(hides in a corner and rocks self babbling incoherently)

I should post this somewhere for people to read when they say. I wanna MATE my Dogs! XD XD Cause the Puppies would be cute! XD XD! (head against wall). Note: This is the second time I've ended up taking care of puppies for my brother.

/Sarcasem

I should Note: It was 10 times worse when it was 8 Puppies the momma dog was refusing to care for at the time.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Aw! Daisy and Bello are so cute, personally I think Boxer puppies seem to complement him quite well . Love the droopy eyes and Bello looks so happy running.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

pittsabowawa said:


> I'll take some snow too If ya don't mind  I've been sleeping with my windows open all week.


Oh wise guy ha! I want heat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Deron_dog said:


> Awww it was so much fun though, 2 AM Feeding's 4 Am Feeding's 6 Am Feedings, 3 Am Poop Clean Up, 5 Am Poop Clean up, 7 Am Poop Clean up.....Screaming cause they were all in a crate together, Screaming cause someone pooped on someone, Screaming cause someone bit someone, Screaming cause they could scream.....
> 
> Lets see, oh yes. Chewing up Socks for fun, chewing up bills (Didn't really mind that, uh yes hello Electric Company I don't know how much my bill is this month...why? Oh one of my 4 5 week old Puppies ate it) Eating cat food, and pooping Water cause of the higher protien or something. Wiggling between the baby gate, getting stuck screaming and bringing the whole house down cause of it. Freaking Chad out with Screaming and getting bitten for it....
> 
> ...


Like i said.....................Better you than me!!!


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Hallie said:


> Aw! Daisy and Bello are so cute, personally I think Boxer puppies seem to complement him quite well . Love the droopy eyes and Bello looks so happy running.


Well he has that black snout which some people automatically think he must be part boxer ( which he isn't ) but they were quite cute together i have to say!!!


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

jcd said:


> Oh wise guy ha! I want heat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


LOL there's a reason why the capital of georgia is "HOTlanta" .. I hate it.. winter should be cold.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

pittsabowawa said:


> LOL there's a reason why the capital of georgia is "HOTlanta" .. I hate it.. winter should be cold.


I have been in winter for 45 years! I would so gladly trade it for heat and sun any day of the week!!!! I am thinking of moving from PA. to FL.!! Golf, Golf , Golf!!!!!!!!


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

LOL.. it snowed in FLORIDA last week.. this winter there is no escape unfortunately.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

jcd said:


> Like i said.....................Better you than me!!!




I did end up with one great dog out of the first situation and a second great dog out of the second situation so all and all not a bad thing, Heartbreak, mentally draining and I ended up sicker then a dog once they were all gone but one. Okay beyond the wonderful dogs so NOT worth it!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Bello and Daisy sitting in a tree..L I C K I N G.. 

Bello gotta girlfriend...Bello gotta girlfriend...

Sorry just had to....

Thanks for sharing JC!


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

pittsabowawa said:


> LOL.. it snowed in FLORIDA last week.. this winter there is no escape unfortunately.


I agree. Actually we usually are the ones who get it bad being from N.E. Pa. but this year the south is getting hit for a change


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Deron_dog said:


> I did end up with one great dog out of the first situation and a second great dog out of the second situation so all and all not a bad thing, Heartbreak, mentally draining and I ended up sicker then a dog once they were all gone but one. Okay beyond the wonderful dogs so NOT worth it!


Where did they get " sicker than a dog" anyway!! LOL. I am sure its a great experience, ONCE. But that would be it. I had a gsd/husky that had pups at 9 months old! She only had 2, 1Black and 1 white and they both looked exactly like poodles!!!!!!!!


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

digits mama said:


> Bello and Daisy sitting in a tree..L I C K I N G..
> 
> Bello gotta girlfriend...Bello gotta girlfriend...
> 
> ...


To funny digits mama. I actually started to sing that like i was a kid again!!


----------

